# Large tray for 4 feet shelf



## bigleaf (Dec 30, 2015)

Winter is here so maybe this might help others too. 

This is a good price for 2 storage tote - to be used as large trays for growing under light.

74-Quart Sterilite Ultra Clear Underbed Storage Tote w/ Gray Lid 2 for $25 + Free Store Pickup at Target







They fit perfectly for the 4 feet shelf for growing under light. This way the orchids can be watered in place.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 31, 2015)

That is what I use now in our front window. It holds lots of big Paphs. The water that drips into the bottom ring helps to keep it humid around the pots too.


----------



## bullsie (Jan 4, 2016)

They are nice, and I have seen folks do a little 'plumbing' on them to add drainage hoses to buckets below. Very nice for home setups!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2016)

I have something similar but the shelves aren't 4' and normal width so it's set at an angle. Also it has a bottom fitting with another hose through it, and bucket/pump below with timer to water my orchids once a week


----------

